# call in sick



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you say Marco called in sick this morning in informal everyday Polish? Do you use any set phrase? Thanks.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Encolpius said:


> Hello, how do you say Marco called in sick this morning in informal everyday Polish? Do you use any set phrase? Thanks.


What does it mean?


----------



## lingobingo

It means he phoned the office to say that he was ill and so couldn’t work that day.


----------



## zaffy

'call in sick' - call your boss to say you will be absent owing to illness.


----------



## jazyk

Marco zadzwonił, że jest chory (i nie przyjdzie do pracy, for example). Marco zgłosił chorobę, among other options.

I don't think there is a lexicalized way to say it in Polish (and in many other languages).


----------



## zaffy

You will say:

Zadzwonił, że jest chory
Zadzwonił, że jest na L4


----------



## Encolpius

zaffy said:


> You will say:
> 
> Zadzwonił, że jest na L4



Sounds interesting. What is L4 exactly?


----------



## zaffy

An L4 is the name of the paper form that a doctor fills in, certifying that you are ill and unable to work. Type in 'druk L4' and see pictures in google.

I believe most employees here in Poland will use this phrase, saying 'Jestem na L4' rather than 'Jestem chory'.


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## jasio

jazyk said:


> Marco zgłosił chorobę


Albeit possible, it sounds pretty formal to me, in fact. 


zaffy said:


> An L4 is the name of the paper form that a doctor fills in, certifying that you are ill and unable to work.


Indeed, it's a popular name of an official sick note form. This particular form has been obsolete for a long time (currently ZUS ZLA form is used for this purpose instead), but the name remained virtually replacing 'zwolnienie lekarskie'.


----------



## zaffy

I wouldn't say "Marco zgłosił chorobę". There are I believe three options:

Marco jest chory.
Marco jest na zwolnieniu.
Marco jest na L4.


----------



## haes

"Call in sick" does NOT translate to "zadzwonił, że jest chory". It would be translated to "wziął zwolnienie" (he "took" medical leave). Or "wziął L4" (he took L4 document) which comes from a official sick leave form.


----------



## jazyk

— call in sick
: to report by telephone that one will be absent because of illness
Definition of CALL-IN


----------



## zaffy

haes said:


> "Call in sick" does NOT translate to "zadzwonił, że jest chory". It would be translated to "wziął zwolnienie" (he "took" medical leave). Or "wziął L4" (he took L4 document) which comes from a official sick leave form.



sorry, you are wrong:
call in sick (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## jasio

haes said:


> "Call in sick" does NOT translate to "zadzwonił, że jest chory". It would be translated to "wziął zwolnienie" (he "took" medical leave). Or "wziął L4" (he took L4 document) which comes from a official sick leave form.





zaffy said:


> sorry, you are wrong:
> call in sick (phrase) definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary



What about a compromise, gentlemen?
Albeit the dictionary definition is clear, the page to call in sick - Tłumaczenie na polski - angielskich przykładów | Reverso Context suggests that it's a fixed phrase which may be used in a wide possible circumstances - and I can't recall any fixed phrase in Polish which would cover all of them. Consequently, the best Polish equivalent depends on the context. If the focus is on communication, it can indeed be 'Marco zadzwonił powiedzieć, że jest chory'. However, if the focus is on the absence or on the state of the body rather than on using a telephone, 'Marco wziął zwolnienie/L4' or even simply 'Marco zachorował' would probably be the best. So, @Encolpius the context is more than welcome.


----------



## haes

jasio said:


> What about a compromise, gentlemen?



I am not here to argue  To me, no Polish person will ever say "zadzwonił by powiedzieć, że jest chory" - this is too long and unnatural (well, possible, but sounds just awkward) . It is not about meaning of the sentence, but about best possible translation.  You can translate it directly as "zadzwonił, by ..." etc, but this is academic discussion. To me "called in sick" would be naturally "wziął zwolnienie".


----------



## jasio

haes said:


> To me, no Polish person will ever say "zadzwonił by powiedzieć, że jest chory"


What about "*zadzwonił, żeby powiedzieć, że jest chory,* nie będzie przez najbliższe dwa tygodnie, i że cała dokumentacja projektu jest w jego szufladzie"? Of course, you may say it in a dozen different ways, but does it really sound so unnatural? 



haes said:


> It is not about meaning of the sentence,


Pfff... how can you *ever* translate anything without understanding its meaning? 


haes said:


> about best possible translation.


Unfortunately, in this particular case - as in many other situations - the best possible translation *does* depend on the context, which is missing.


----------



## Ben Jamin

haes said:


> To me, no Polish person will ever say "zadzwonił by powiedzieć, że jest chory" - this is too long and unnatural (well, possible, but sounds just awkward)


This is a very bold statement. I would not bet that it is correct.
It seems that some people believe that what is never used in their narrow circle of buddies is never used in the Polish Language.


----------

